# Need a sealant that's easy to buff! (Cheap 😏)



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello all! 

Been trying to achieve a swirl free finish on my black seat Ibiza FR. Spent almost two days on it. 

I'm pretty happy with the results and want to try protect the paint. I tried using some armour all sealant but it was absolutely dreadful to buff off. I ended up running swirl x on an orange pad over my bonnet and aborting mission because I was certain the amount of energy used had caused some new swirls. 

Anyway I think that's sorted. What cheap sealants are out there that can protect my paint? 

Cheers :buffer::car:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Gtechniq C2V3 would be one, FK1000P another


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Menzerna Powerlock, so little effort required and great results. Not the best beading product as it's inclined to sheet water instead. Medium longevity.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Autoglanz synthseal wowos paint sealant.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

FK1000P, Zaino Z2, Autoglym HD wax.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Jag_Andrew (Jul 6, 2016)

FK1000p gets a +1 from me

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Adams Liquid Sealant, is really easy to remove.

Our black Ibiza with Adams Sealant.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheap and easy....Sonax BSD:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

Good old zaino


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not cheap, but if I have soft black paint that isn't being coated, I only use backfire wet diamond. There isn't an easier polymer sealant on the market


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Not cheap, but if I have soft black paint that isn't being coated, I only use backfire wet diamond. There isn't an easier polymer sealant on the market


I would agree, even easier than Adams to remove.


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

Fusso, fk1000p or C2v3 all very good products all very good value for money, imo fusso is one of the best non ceramic available.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

66Rob said:


> I would agree, even easier than Adams to remove.


Not cheap but so worth it.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Another vote for Synthseal :thumb:


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Another vote for gtech C2V3


----------



## seane46 (Jan 15, 2016)

Finish Kare 1000p leaves a great finish, is really easy to use and great value!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Synth-Seal or FK1000P would get my vote.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Technically a sealant so Id be going Soft99 Fusso all day long on black - especially when you see the beading of the stuff on Black paint, its something else


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

I've Fusso on my metallic black car and it's the dogs bollo*ks!


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I use Bouncers Bead Juice and as its a spray sealant you can spray it on wet then jet wash it off meaning you do not touch the car at all applying or removing it.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Im gonna say OPT opti-seal. It doesnt get any easyer and faster than that.

On the other hand I never had any problems with FK1000p, CG jetseal, AF tough coat...


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

Another vote for Soft99 Fusso - use it on my Silver 6 series and the beading is lovely. Use Simoniz original wax on my brothers rebel blue V40 with some decent results.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Has to be FK1000p. A faultless product in my own opinion!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Cheap & easy

Look no further...

Carplan No1 Super Gloss

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392326


----------



## chrisahamer (Mar 10, 2013)

I put in another vote for FK1000p. I applied far too much the last time I used it and it was an absolute paint to remove, but yesterday I popped another layer on, as wafer thin (probably still far too heavy) as I dared and it was the easiest thing I've ever removed.

If you are applying by machine, Menzerna powerlock is the easiest thing to remove I've ever used but I like FK1000p a bit more.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

What about a hybrid wax like DJ supernatural hybrid?
It's applied so thinly that a panel pot that costs £15 and would last forever.

I put a couple of coats on the wife's old car and the surface of the wax was barely disturbed.

Has a lovely finish as well.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

As another thought, if you want something that is cheap, a doddle to apply and remove and looks ace on black, Finish Kare #2685 "Pink Wax" is well worth a look. Granted, it's more of a hybrid wax than a sealant but it does everything you want. Huge tin for £18, and especially if you layer it, you can get some really nice depth going on :thumb:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Another vote for Soft99 Fusso great stuff easy to use


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

I now use Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine - Cheap and easy to use.

Eurocarparts..


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

What Armorall sealant did you use Benfr16?


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Adams Guard and Gloss


----------



## del19_82 (Dec 4, 2014)

Another for synthseal. Used it for modified nationals at the weekend and it was a treat to work with 😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got a Base of bd clean kryptonite and a stupid amount of bsd/v7 on top of my black Leon 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Orchard Speed Seal spray on quick to wipe off can be layered.


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

Only one I've used but it was real easy CG jetseal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

The easiest ones and without any bufing at all would be spray and rinse sealants like Gyeon Wet Coat.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Menzerna Powerlock


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autogylm EGP
3M Performance Finish


----------

